# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Πάει ο Χιονιάς μας...

## Snowbird

:sad: Πόσο με λυπεί να γράφω ή να διαβάζω αυτή τη σελίδα του φόρουμ...Χθες χάσαμε το Χιονιά μας. Το βασιλιά μας. Έτσι ξαφνικά. Ενώ το βράδυ που τους σκέπασα κοιμόταν στο κλαδάκι του, το πρωί τον βρήκαμε κάτω. Το νεράκι του, το φαγάκι του, το διαμέρισμα-κλούβα, όλα τα είχε. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.Δεν είχε δείξει σημάδια αδιαθεσίας. Κελαηδούσε. Δε τον βρήκαμε ανάποδα (ως ένδειξη αφυδάτωσης κτλ). Ποιο είναι το χρώμα της καρίνας ενός υγειούς πουλιού όταν δε ζει πια? Κοκκινωπό? Ήταν γέρος? Ήταν 5 χρόνων. Κρίμα...

----------


## Eliccaios

Συλλυπητήρια αθηνα-ελενη ελπιζω  να ειναι καλα εκει που παει, μπορει να πεθανε απο πολους λογους μπορει να τον τρομαξε κατι το βραδυ πιστευω...

----------


## mitsman

5 χρονων ηταν στο ανθος της ηλικιας του... σαν 35 χρονων ανθρωπος περιπου! Λυπαμαι πολυ!

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Ελενα ... κοκκινη προς μελανη κοιλια ,υποψιαζει για κοκκιδια  ή καποια αιμοραγια

----------


## Snowbird

τι να πω... η νορμαλ απόχρωση ποια είναι δηλ? Δεν θα είχε κάποια σημαδια ασθενειας?

----------


## Snowbird

> 5 χρονων ηταν στο ανθος της ηλικιας του... σαν 35 χρονων ανθρωπος περιπου! Λυπαμαι πολυ!


σοβαρά???? και εγω νομιζα ότι μεγαλώσε πολυ. Δηλαδη τα γερικα ποια ειναι? Από 8 και άνω?

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα λυπάμαι! Είναι σοκαριστικό όταν την μία μέρα είναι μια χαρά και την επόμενη μέρα το βλέπεις νεκρό. Να αναπαυτεί η ψυχή του.

----------


## jk21

Τα πουλια κρυβουν απο ενστικτο το προβλημα τους ,οσο μπορουν για να μην δινουν στοχο στους θηρευτες .Αυτο δεν αλλαζει ουτε στην εκτροφη 

τα λιποχρωμικα ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμα .Ανοιχτο ροζ .Τωρα τα μελανινικα πουλια ειναι πιο σκουρο ροζ ,αλλα αν μου λες κοκκινο ...

----------


## Snowbird

> Τα πουλια κρυβουν απο ενστικτο το προβλημα τους ,οσο μπορουν για να μην δινουν στοχο στους θηρευτες .Αυτο δεν αλλαζει ουτε στην εκτροφη 
> 
> τα λιποχρωμικα ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμα .Ανοιχτο ροζ .Τωρα τα μελανινικα πουλια ειναι πιο σκουρο ροζ ,αλλα αν μου λες κοκκινο ...


Mάλιστα... κ αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι αυτό, από τι προέρχεται? Θέλω να πω κολλαει, πρέπει να πολυμάνω το χώρο πριν βάλω άλλα πουλιά μέσα?

----------


## jk21

οτι και να ειναι (που δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ) η απολυμανση με χλωριωμενο νερο 1 προς 10 ειναι δεδομενη

----------


## Snowbird

> οτι και να ειναι (που δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ) η απολυμανση με χλωριωμενο νερο 1 προς 10 ειναι δεδομενη


δηλ. 1 μεζουρα χλωρινη με 10 νερό? 
τι να πω Δημήτρη, ίσως να σχετίζεται με αυτό κιόλας http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%BC%CE%B1. Τέλος πάντων... Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά παντως...

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι πολύ,....

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω ,εκτος αν τοτε υπηρξε συντομα και αλλη συνεχεια με το ιδιο και αλλα πουλακια 

Ελενη τωρα το πουλακι εφυγε και δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ασφαλη συμπερασματα .Εδω εχουμε πουλακια ζωντανα μπροστα μας με προβλημα και συχνα κανουμε - κανω λαθη και αλλα πιστευω ,αλλα υπαρχουν ...

προσοχη στη συνεχεια (απολυμανση κλπ ) στα υπολοιπα πουλακια

* οπως ειπες η χλωρινη

----------


## stelios7

Κριμα... Συλιπιτιρια... :/

----------


## kyrkouts

:sad:  κριμα...

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το πουλακι σου ελενα, αθηνα ειναι πολυ κριμα

----------


## panoss

Λυπάμαι πολύ.....

----------


## lagreco69

> σοβαρά???? και εγω νομιζα ότι μεγαλώσε πολυ. Δηλαδη τα γερικα ποια ειναι? Από 8 και άνω?


Λυπαμαι!!! για το καναρινακι σου. 

Τα καναρινια ζουν μεχρι 15 χρονια. 

Του πεθερου μου ο καναρος, 15+ μας αφησε.

----------


## Orix

Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Λυπάμαι κι εγώ πολύ....

----------


## Snowbird

Τι να πω παιδιά... Να τα προσέχεις όσο περισσότερο μπορείς, και ξαφνικά...Ας είμαστε καλά να κάνουμε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούμε!

----------


## giorgos@

Συλληπητηρια

----------


## panos70

κριμα, κι εμεις που εχουμε αρκετα ,και κατα καιρους χανουμε ( πεθαινει ) καποιο, τα θυμαμαι  ολα ενα προς  ενα ,τι να πεις οταν εχουμε κατοικιδια ειναι κι αυτο ατι που θα το περασουμε καποια στιγμη

----------


## thanos52

Συλληπητηρια

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Λυπαμε πολυ!!Μηπως το τρομαξε καμια γατα η γερακι;

----------


## stefos

Ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχουλα του.....

----------

